# Favorite Seasons and Personalities



## Aliciadreams (8 mo ago)

Personality according to favourite seasons, you can choose more than one:

Spring: you are attractive, highly intuitive, imaginative and artistic, full of hope and optimistic, you likes to watch the beginning of life and was thrilled to see the beauty in other people
Summer: you are full of life, vigour and overly joyful, dominant and attractive, you tends to like finer things in life which makes you a bit materialistic but at the end, you are pretty much an optimistic person
Autumn: you are a bit melancholic, nolstagic, emotional, far-sighted and resembled a person who gathers food for winter, you tended to be worry about things that you should not worry about, but at the end, you are a reliable and realistic person.
Winter: highly sensitive, imaginative and intuitive, you likes to participate in a tragic play of life, melancholic but also full of love and hope, like festival during winter, you are immensely emotional, warm, kind-hearted but often feeling misunderstood, you can be moody and pessimistic at times.
My father is an Autumn personality, my mother is a Spring personality, my brother is a Autumn personality and I am a Winter personality, my husband is a Summer personality


----------

